# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Private Sector Security

## hoytmonger

As the US becomes more of a police state and the police have an 'us versus them' mentality, there's been a growing concern nationally about what to do about it. The state, and supporters of the state, with to arm the police with armored vehicles and machine guns and allow them to violate the rights of civilians in an effort to 'enforce the law'. The law being that which is created, enforced and adjudicated by the state. The state is also known for being ineffective and inefficient in every task it assumes.




> (P)ursuant to supreme and federal court cases such as Castle Rock v. Gonzales and Warren v. District of Columbia, *it is established precedent that police have no legal obligation to “protect and serve” the population.* Law enforcement officers can and have, quite literally, stood by and watched while victims were brutally assaulted, done nothing, and because of their special legal status, could not be held liable afterwards.


It's obvious that the private sector is far more effective and efficient in every area where there is allowed competition... even in the area of security.

In Detroit, private security has picked up the slack of a largely apathetic police force with the firm Threat Management...



http://www.copblock.org/33399/threatmanagementcenter/

In 2012, Sharpstown. a community southwest of Houston, declined to renew their contract with the constable's office and instead hired a private contractor... S.E.A.L. Security Solutions...

http://sealsecuritytexas.com/home.php




> “Since we’ve been in there, an independent crime study that they’ve had done [indicates] we’ve reduced the crime by 61%” in just 20 months, says James Alexander, Director of Operations for SEAL. You read that right: *Crime dropped 61% in Sharpstown in just over a year and a half.*


 (emphasis added)

Not only is the private firm more effective... they're more efficient and accountable than the state's forces...




> Not only is SEAL more successful at crime prevention than traditional law enforcement, they’re cheaper. The City of Sharpstown is saving $200,000 per year over their previous contract with the constable, and they get more patrol officers for less money.
> 
> Civil libertarians will appreciate the accountability of SEAL’s officers; they cannot hide behind qualified immunity and police unions. “We do not receive the same protection, as we are in the private sector,” Alexander states, “However we are not bound by the same restraints either, like violating civil rights.” While his second statement may be a little troubling, it should be noted that *because of their private sector status, any SEAL officer who crosses the line can be held personally liable, both criminally and financially, unlike government agents.*
> 
> 
> The idea of privatizing policing is catching on. As of this writing, over 70 communities in Harris County and most of the major management districts have contracted with SEAL. They’re less expensive, better at crime prevention, they do not target citizens for revenue, and, best of all, each officer is personally accountable for his or her actions. The rest of the country would do well to closely examine the success of Sharpstown’s implementation of private security.


(emphasis added)

http://www.guns.com/2015/02/27/opini...ized-policing/

----------

fyrenza (03-07-2015),Invayne (03-08-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

My son lives in a secure gated community eith private security.  Private security is not subject to the same limitations that municipal police are.   They have no impositions of community involvement or outreach.  Private security isn't going to have a pancake breakfast and get all touchy feely with the neighbors.   

The security agency in my son's complex have all had some kind of Blackwater type training.  They are very expensive and worth every penny.

----------


## Anders Hoveland

As the frequency of police raids escalate, it's also possible we may begin to see incidences of armed confrontations between police and private security, when police try to use force before the private security can confirm the police are really who they say they are. Teams of criminals can disguise themselves as police to gain access into secure areas protecting high-value property, it has happened.

----------


## hoytmonger

> My son lives in a secure gated community eith private security.  Private security is not subject to the same limitations that municipal police are.   They have no impositions of community involvement or outreach.  Private security isn't going to have a pancake breakfast and get all touchy feely with the neighbors.   
> 
> The security agency in my son's complex have all had some kind of Blackwater type training.  They are very expensive and worth every penny.


Private security also doesn't spend their time sitting in cars watching movies on their iPads waiting for a hapless civilian to come along so they can extort money from them.

----------


## hoytmonger

> As the frequency of police raids escalate, it's also possible we may begin to see incidences of armed confrontations between police and private security, when police try to use force before the private security can confirm the police are really who they say they are. Teams of criminals can disguise themselves as police to gain access into secure areas protecting high-value property, it has happened.


Unlikely... private security is most often better trained than government forces.

----------


## oscarmitre



----------


## DonGlock26

> Private security also doesn't spend their time sitting in cars watching movies on their iPads waiting for a hapless civilian to come along so they can extort money from them.


They don't? How do you know?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-07-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Unlikely... private security is most often better trained than government forces.


And, your evidence for this is???

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-07-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *He continues, “The second thing that drastically reduces the crime is that we do directed patrols, meaning we don’t just put an officer out there and say  ‘here, go patrol.’* *We look at recent crime stats**, and we work off of those crime stats.** So if we have hotspots in those areas say for that month, we focus and concentrate our efforts around those hotspots.”*
> 
> http://www.guns.com/2015/02/27/opinion-its-time-to-consider-privatized-policing/



What if the hotspots are areas where blacks live or commit crimes?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-07-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> Unlikely... private security is most often better trained than government forces.


You had me going for a while--but that statement is pure, unmitigated bullshit.   :Smile:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-07-2015)

----------


## squidward

> It is the nature of authoritarians to be in awe of authority, especially arbitrary authority.


funny how they cry about Obama being a tyrant, yet defend the state's police forces at every turn.

----------

hoytmonger (03-13-2015)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Unlikely... private security is most often better trained than government forces.


Lying, obfuscation, and sadism don't require much training. It's just about finding and hiring psychopaths and others of low moral character to put on a blue suit and bully citizens.

----------

hoytmonger (03-13-2015)

----------


## hoytmonger

> I love the way you can paint all with such a broad brush. I suppose the flip side would be that all civilians are crooks looking to get away with something.


No, _all_ state employees are crooks. I can paint with such a broad brush because public union employees are so predictable.




> Now you have slipped over into fantasyland.


How's that public school workin' for ya?

----------


## patrickt

> No, _all_ state employees are crooks. I can paint with such a broad brush because public union employees are so predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that public school workin' for ya?


What? The public school won't let you back in? Well, you enjoy Fantasyland.

----------

